# Why i did not  to enter from the Tor net on this site?



## oleg_skat (Jan 8, 2013)

Good time to all!
Well,  asked all  in the headline... May be need to tune in something..... 
Just unwant to  shine in front of the provider and another...... persons.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2013)

Most TOR nodes are associated with enormous amounts of abuse, like forum spam. We don't actively block TOR nodes, they just show up in blacklists.


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 8, 2013)

*DutchDaemon*
Yes, understud. 
But someone, who`s user conscientious.... must we are to be exposed? And yours certificate of https connection is invalid. 

Asking to understand me correctly. I don't searching for a problem here on purpose and do not want to be undesirable here. But now, be anonymous is to be in safe and someone who 
doesn't know about it will understand it soon. 
This resource is important for me and for others i hope. I think, it`s really need to search for reasonable ways.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

You're not anonymous anymore if you register.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2013)

The FreeBSD community will not send a policeman to your house, you know.. If you need TOR for your peace of mind, you have other issues than FreeBSD, I believe.


----------



## andyzammy (Jan 8, 2013)

I have also noticed that whenever I try a https link to the forums, my browser complains about the certificate. I don't really understand how https works, but if I'm correct, it's not that there is a problem with it, but the certificate isn't registered. Is this correct?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a self-signed certificate, yes.


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 8, 2013)

*DutchDaemon*
I have not some dissatisfaction to FreeBSD community.....
That`s out of habit - try to be unremarkable. Today, an information 
is valuable everywhere.  

*SirDice*
The self-signed certificates provide https connection successfully,
but not to all browsers allows to use it.


----------

